# IPv6 router will nicht

## V10lator

Ich habe hier eine kleine gentoo Box stehen welche über sixxs eine getunnelte IPv6 Verbindung aufbaut und diese via radvd an die PCs im LAN verteilt.

Mein Problem ist nur: Die Box scheint die Adressen zu vergeben aber die Gateway funktion scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

Wie äussert sich das? Nun, Pinge ich z.B. von der Box einen angeschlossenen Rechner über die zugeteilte IPv6 Adresse an passiert folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> ping6 2001:[IPv6-Addy]   
> 
> PING 2001:[IPv6-Addy](2001:[IPv6-Addy]) 56 data bytes
> 
> From 2001:a60:f000:92::1 icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: No route
> ...

 

ein Traceroute (Welches ergibt das 2001:a60:f000:92::1 zu sixxs gehört):

 *Quote:*   

> traceroute6 2001:[IPv6-Addy]   
> 
> traceroute to 2001:[IPv6-Addy] (2001:[IPv6-Addy]) from 2001:[IPv6-Addy der Box], 30 hops max, 16 byte packets
> 
>  1  gw-147.muc-02.de.sixxs.net (2001:a60:f000:92::1)  6.82 ms !N  6.582 ms !N  6.317 ms !N

 

Zum Abschluss noch ein Traceroute zu www.kame.net - erstmal so wie er sein sollte (von der Box):

 *Quote:*   

> traceroute6 www.kame.net
> 
> traceroute to www.kame.net (2001:200:0:8002:203:47ff:fea5:3085) from 2001:[IPv6-Addy], 30 hops max, 16 byte packets
> 
>  1  gw-147.muc-02.de.sixxs.net (2001:a60:f000:92::1)  7.193 ms  6.527 ms  6.435 ms
> ...

 

und das ernüchternde Ergebniss auf einem der PCs:

 *Quote:*   

> traceroute6 www.kame.net
> 
> traceroute to www.kame.net (2001:200:0:8002:203:47ff:fea5:3085) from 2001:[IPv6-Addy]6, 30 hops max, 24 byte packets
> 
>  1  * * *
> ...

 

----------

## V10lator

*push*

immernoch keine ideen?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## hurra

Für den radvd-Dämon wird ipv6-forwarding deaktiviert? Könnte es daran liegen?

----------

## py-ro

Zeig mal deine Routing Tabelle.

Py

----------

